# So I went to PetSense...



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Y'all know the story for there lol

Here's my newest addition, he's sitting in a 2.5 which will most likely become his home since I don't really have anywhere else to put him! But his anal fin is split in half from fin rot, tail is beginning to be eaten away and his ventrals are curling. He's a bit emaciated and very clamped. He's eaten some food already which is great!

I really can't decide if I want to keep him permenantly or give him away when he's grown. Like I really want to keep him but I don't know if I'm really burdening myself here, it's already difficult enough with 5 tanks with 22 Betta's in them, adding to the sorority is obviously different because it's just one tank but setting up another for a male and I really don't want to split my 10 into 4, I would hate that. And then the 5.5 is already in half for the babies which will be their forever-home and I'm not going to split the two 3's so I guess he'll have to stay in the 2.5 for now ;-)

He's beautiful in real life though! He actually looks very similar to Jarvis with coloration, he's black bodied with blue/green irid and brilliant red fins.

I promise I'll have better pictures when I get my camera at him tomorrow ;-) for now you'll have to deal with a crappy cell pic!









Here's Jarvis for coloration referance, the only thing the new boy is missing is the black edging (except for the fin rot haha)


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Very pretty! Can't wait to see him after you've worked with him a bit.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Aww, he's gonna be so pretty!! You are such a good person for saving him~

Believe me, it's gonna be a struggle not to try and rescue another fish now that I have a more permanent hospital set-up. My mantra: I don't have room, I don't have room, I don't have room...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Exactly same here Seki! But I had been looking for one to rescue after the whole PetCo baby I had seen that was missing his entire tail and the rot was eating his body away! So this was the closest to it that I could get! He's going to be beautiful and I think I'm going to keep him, I'm so bad ><

And apparently i'm sh*t at asking for discounts or trying to inform people in person, I choke up and shake which is just weird. I think it's because I'm too angry to speak or something but normally I'm a fairly outgoing type of person, like not super outgoing but I've definitely come out of my shell over the past three years since college smacked me in the face ahah.

But yeah I tried to play "dumb" and I asked the girl if she knew anything about them and she goes;
"Oh, what...the Betta fish?" she asked
"Yeah, them."
"Oh well...I know they come from Thailand!"
"Oh really? That's so neat! I thought they come from Japan since they refer to them as Japanese Fighting Fish," I exclaimed and she seemed rather intreigued.
"Yeah and when you see like little bubbles at the top, I guess it's supposed to be like a nest for when they have babies and it's supposed to mean they're happy or something!" she said and I kind of nodded as I handed her the 5 dollars for him (way too much for a VT, I think but he does look nice) And like a bumbling idiot I was like like;
"Well you've got most of your facts almost right, I've got over 20 at home, I'm a huge Betta (Beh-tah) enthusiast!" and she was just kind of like...oh?
"Wow, where do you keep them all?"
"In tanks--"
"Well obviously but I meant--" and I laughed at that.
"Yeah I know, I've got a split 10, 5.5, two 3's and a sorority in a 33, by the way does he look funny to you?" I held him up so she could see although she was still marveling at my tanks.
"He looks fine to me," she shrugged and there was a guy in the line behind me so I felt obligated to move.
"Oh well, he's got fin rot and its about to eat his body away, I should be able to heal him up though," I really can be an idiot some times--scratch that, all the time.
"Oh okay well have a nice day," and with that I left because I'm a wuss apparently and I suck at speaking to real people that I don't encounter more than once or twice a week >.<

So that's my "fun" story of the day, I should be able to get some real pictures of him today when I get home although he was still skittish, but that split part is already growing back a bit but the tail is still heavy with fin rot at the bottom. Nothing a little salt and some clean water won't help! And a heater >.> damn people and their need for a/c! lol at least the cats looked nice and comfy.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Very handsome boy!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

*After 6 Days in AQ Salt and Fresh Water...*

Thank you all, here are some updated pictures of him! I'm debating naming him and whether to stick with my Marvel theme or not since I seem to have everyone already haha but here are pictures from today!

So here's the first picture of him for reference:









He's actually got huge pectoral fins but they're see-through. I noticed that on most of the Betta's they had at PetSense that day. Must have been from the same breeder because they weren't the normal circular shape, they were like diamond shape, almost like an elongated spade, it was weird but cool!

From the second day:









And from today:


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

He's gorgeous, what an improvement!!! I'm in love with his long, flowy tail! Wish my VT still had pretty fins hahahaha

You could always name him Hawkeye~ ;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

True on Hawkeye, but he's not purple!!! Hawkeye's original outfit is purple so if I name anything Hawkeye it has to be purple just for my sake XD

I was thinking Jenkins actually for some weird reason, that would be the one out of the Marvel theme but I need to look through the database to see if there's anything that fits! I hardly look at the guy's names because I look at the girls for my girls haha so this will be a good opportunity!

Looking back at the pictures I can't tell if his anal fin has already grown out two rays already or if the rip looks bigger just because he was more clamped up....I'd be super surprised if he healed two rays (one on each side of the hole) in just 6 days!

I love the last two pictures though, it really shows him well! I used to hate VT's because all we had were the red and/or the blue ones or those stinking tri-colors with the light body and then blue/red tail. I really don't like them because they were the first I saw but then I saw on here that there were other colors and I just never found/had room for one again until now and I'm really glad that I did because I really do appreciate VT's now! They have gorgeous fins when not clamped! All I saw were clamped fins not knowing they could flare them out or how much water quality would improve fins!

Oh I'll hopefully be adding some oak leaves on bottom to release some tannins to help him heal faster and whatnot. I'm really interested in Leaf Litters, especially for the 2.5 so I don't have to actually get real substrate XD lol but we've got Oak tree's every which way you look and at my mom's house we've never sprayed any sorts of chemicals so I know i'm safe with those leaves.

So we'll see what the future brings! I'll keep this thread updated on his status. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

*Day 10*

Well! I have to say my little boy is doing fantastic! He had some trouble with food but now he graciously accepts NLS which I'm happy to report! His anal fin is growing in very nicely and his fin rot is going away little by little!

I added Dried Oak Leaves to his tank which gave off quite a bit of tannins which I'm happy about and it really seemed to boost his healing process! I've been doing almost daily water changes with the exception of Monday this week although I know I won't be able to do that in the coming week since I'm busy like you wouldn't believe! But so far so good!

I'm also debating names! Here are some that I'm considering:

Daken, Azazel, Maverick, Sabretooth (nicknamed Sabre), Gambit, Darkhawk, and Falcon.

The three I'm really considering are Daken, Gambit and Falcon. All my names are chosen by the colors that the Marvel characters most often are depicted in or their powers. Or if the name just really strikes me.

But anyway, PICTURES!!!!!

Here's his tank right now, I had the LED light on him at this point so normally he's only got an incandescent on him which I hate >.> I'll be getting a small CFL soon to replace it or do a DIY lighting system if I can so that I can grow some plants in there once he's done with his ailments and I can plant his tank!









With the incandescent:


















And a nice one with the LED, his tail is turned so that you can't see the fin rot but in this picture it looks almost healed if you didn't know that! lol but alas, still a few weeks to go!









He's off salt completely and just with fresh water with daily-ish water changes! I do them at 80% changes and use API Stress Coat conditioner is all!


----------



## BettaPrincess13 (Jun 2, 2013)

He's gorgeous!!!!! 

How many Bettas do you have in total???? I've been contemplating another one but I stop myself because one is enough for me right now. maybe later on when I have more money to spend on fish. I mean I could have another but he would have to live in a 1 gal and I'd rather them live in a 5 to 10 gal and I don't have any room for another big tank. its hard though every time I go to the pet store I want to take one home and give them a good home. if only I had space and money I would do it in a heartbeat


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

BettaPrincess13 said:


> He's gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> How many Bettas do you have in total????


Thank you!!!

And well....uh 21 and 5 more girls on the way.....whoops  lol only 6 tanks though XD only....


----------



## Rosencrantz32 (May 12, 2013)

I vote you name him Gambit  I love that name


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It's between Gambit and Daken now but I'm really leaning Gambit as well since I do love me some Remy LeBeau ;-) lol well I like him in the cartoons/comics, hated how he looked in Wolverine Origins >.> lame movie makers! lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

*Day 18*

Woohoo! Some picture updates!

This one is from yesterday before a water change:









Today:

His split is doing very well! Proud of my little Gambit!









Showing off his colors ^_^









You can see just how long his pectorals are!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

/stalk.
$5 for a VT ? 
Please, buy all the bettas where you live and send them to me xD
what the heck is with Canada and it's overpriciness.
I want to be Americannnn.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Mar said:


> /stalk.
> $5 for a VT ?
> Please, buy all the bettas where you live and send them to me xD
> what the heck is with Canada and it's overpriciness.
> I want to be Americannnn.


lol he was 5.99 which is actually expensive for a VT! Normally they're 2.99 or 3.99! haha


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

He's looking great! yay!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

